# PE Study Materials For Sale (WRE)



## ForestSoul (Dec 30, 2021)

All study materials below were purchased new and are in excellent condition. I have tabbed most references and there is very limited hand writing. I passed 1st try with only these references and felt very confident. 
PPI STUDY MATERIALS FOR PE CIVIL :

PE Civil Reference Manual-$200 
PE Civil Practice Problems- $70 
PE Civil Quick Reference-$60 
PE Civil Companion- $15
Water Resources and Environmental Depth Reference Manual-$90 
Water Resources and Environmental Depth Practice Exams-$70 
Six Minute Solutions-$65 
Engineering Unit Conversions-$35 
NCEES PE Civil Engineering: Water Resources Environmental Practice Exam-$40 
A binder with some extra practice problems if you purchase the entire bundle
I paid almost $1k for all these books but I am willing to let the whole bundle go for $550 plus shipping. As long as you study all these materials, you will have no problem passing.


----------



## ForestSoul (Feb 12, 2022)

Still available!


----------



## ForestSoul (Mar 8, 2022)

Bump


----------



## Qrush (Apr 28, 2022)

ForestSoul said:


> Bump


Hi are you still selling all the studying material you listed ?


----------



## Qrush (Apr 28, 2022)

ForestSoul said:


> Bump


Hi are you still selling all the studying material you listed ?


----------



## ForestSoul (Apr 28, 2022)

Qrush said:


> Hi are you still selling all the studying material you listed ?


Yes, they are still available!


----------



## Qrush (Apr 28, 2022)

ForestSoul said:


> Yes, they are still available!


Sweet! Are you willing to go down in price at all ?


----------



## ForestSoul (Apr 28, 2022)

Qrush said:


> Sweet! Are you willing to go down in price at all ?


Possibly....what is your offer?


----------



## Qrush (Apr 28, 2022)

ForestSoul said:


> Possibly....what is your offer?


Well I already have the CERM so I would offer to buy everything else at $200, but I don’t want to mess up your bundle if you intended on selling it all together.


----------



## ForestSoul (Apr 28, 2022)

Qrush said:


> Well I already have the CERM so I would offer to buy everything else at $200, but I don’t want to mess up your bundle if you intended on selling it all together.


I would be willing to let it all go without CERM for $300. I will also warn you that last time I shipped books to Canada, it was very expensive, so hopefully you are close to California.


----------

